# A body work on sleds in Se mi?



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I have an a tic cat jag where the tie rod on the steering post broke. It is directly under the motor and hardly visable. Doing some digging around I have been told I have to pull the motor to fix it. I don't think I have the tools to successfully attempt this.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

You should be able to pull the motor with just sockets and wrenches. Take the belt out, disconnect all electrical and fuel lines, and mark where the motor mounts are (you will need to put it back in to keep proper clutch alignment) lots of time but not difficult to do. Worst case if you throw the alignment off you can get a tool for around 20 bucks i think. it's like a jig that you slide over the primary to get your motor position right...


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

The special tools needed will be a clutch puller, and a clutch alignment tool. Toe out on the skis should be a 1/4 to 1/2, and check your toe out in relation to the track, provided the track is decently centered on the skid. You will not be able to mark the motor mounts and assume that it won't eat belts. You may get lucky.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong. I see no reason why the clutxh needs to come off. The skis are still connected, I didn't break a tie rod going g to a ski. I broke the rod that connects the steering post to the bracket thst turns the skis.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Hookineyezz said:


> Correct me if I am wrong. I see no reason why the clutxh needs to come off. The skis are still connected, I didn't break a tie rod going g to a ski. I broke the rod that connects the steering post to the bracket thst turns the skis.


What year is your sled?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

bring it to me. I can have it fixed in a couple hours if you have the parts for the tie rods.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

bigcountrysg said:


> bring it to me. I can have it fixed in a couple hours if you have the parts for the tie rods.


Depending on the year, it may have a removable bellypan. Or, you may be able to get a wrench through the frame where the tie rod arm comes through.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

It's a 95


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

It's not a tie rod. It's a steering rod.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Hookineyezz said:


> It's not a tie rod. It's a steering rod.


Talking about the long shaft that the handlebars mount on or part #1?


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

No numbers 19-23. 19 broke, all the rest I am sure will be sueded together.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Unless that bellypan has a means of un-fastening from the bottom, your best bet would probably be moving the engine. I'm not very familiar with that chasis.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

It unfastens by drilling out all of the rivets.......


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks to big country were up and running again.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hookineyezz said:


> Thanks to big country were up and running again.


No problem, wasn't hard to do and there was no way this repair would be done if the belly pan was removed. The engine had to be removed out of the way. Took me 4 hours to get it all done from start to finish. I am glad to help out another sportsman.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

bigcountrysg said:


> No problem, wasn't hard to do and there was no way this repair would be done if the belly pan was removed. The engine had to be removed out of the way. Took me 4 hours to get it all done from start to finish. I am glad to help out another sportsman.


Nice work!

I'm not familiar with that chasis. Did it have cross bracing or a solid plate as part of the bulkhead below the steering shaft?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

CHASINEYES said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I'm not familiar with that chasis. Did it have cross bracing or a solid plate as part of the bulkhead below the steering shaft?


There is more cross bracing on this kitty cat than on my Polaris'


----------

